# Squirrels



## jesusissavior (Sep 20, 2010)

2 Pictures of a gray squirrel in northeast kansas.


----------



## Nod (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's a couple of one of mine.


----------



## supraman215 (Sep 20, 2010)

Reminds me of this book I just saw in my local book store. 

Chippy Chipmunk Parties In The Garden


----------



## orb9220 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep haven't gotten two many. But they can be quite entertaining.




Whatcha Look'in At ? by orb9220, on Flickr




Rocky Squirrel by orb9220, on Flickr
.


----------



## bobnr32 (Sep 25, 2010)

One from me


----------



## icassell (Sep 25, 2010)

Grand Canyon Rock Squirrels























Round Tailed Ground Squirrel








Antelope Squirrel


----------



## The Shoe (Sep 25, 2010)

Do chipmunks count?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 25, 2010)

You need to check this guys photos out  photo squirrels  Pictures of squirrels taking pictures. :razz:


----------



## icassell (Sep 25, 2010)

The Shoe said:


> Do chipmunks count?



Of course! Chipmunks are ground squirrels.


----------



## Mauravdl (Sep 27, 2010)

I've only got one squirrel picture that turned out well so far - from a park near home where the (mama) squirrel was begging for food from the picnic-ers.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey, is the squirrel above me snacking on his nuts?  :lmao:


----------



## icassell (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## JamesMason (Oct 2, 2010)

WHEN SQUIRRELS ATTACK !!!


----------



## ottor (Oct 2, 2010)

You talkin' to* me* ???


----------



## icassell (Oct 2, 2010)

Buckster said:


>




Damn, I can't reach!  Would you mind getting this spot?


----------



## scubabear6 (Oct 2, 2010)

I love squirrels and chipmunks. If I ever get back home to michigan I want to get some pictures of our black squirrels. Just normal grey's but something that they eat makes the hair black. Here a chipmunk I posted about 3 years ago, one of my favorites.
Great shots everyone!!!


----------



## Fangman (Oct 3, 2010)

From Flying Squirrels




to those who pick their nose in public




to the smug - I've beaten your efforts to keep me off the feeder
 . .and finally




The MANIC squirrel - determined to get his own back and flatten a few humans on the road!

Yes - I can't resist photographing squirrels.


----------



## Scott Mac (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Sisco (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Hobbes (Dec 24, 2010)

50D + 135L


----------



## icassell (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 29, 2010)

Cheers, Don


----------



## ziggo (Dec 29, 2010)

What a wonderful fluffy thread.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 29, 2010)

Theyre from a P&S, but still cute shots.. Thought id share!












Damn thing was trying to take off with everything in my Purse. :lmao:


----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Suede (Jan 30, 2012)

ht/


----------



## NickA (Jan 30, 2012)

This is my praying squirrel.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2012)

White Squirrels in Brevard, NC






















Taken recently.  They do like my bird feeders.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 31, 2012)

People "play" with them near the White House all the time.  I wonder how many of them have gotten chomped?


----------



## Cyril (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## CherylL (Oct 20, 2018)

Little creature by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 13, 2019)

IMG_0341 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


To Catch A Thief


----------



## CherylL (Aug 2, 2019)

One of two squirrels that show up every afternoon to antagonize Oscar.  Poor pup tries to climb the tree.



Backyard visitor by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------

